# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Visual dBase - test for presence of Field

## amerifax

*Visual dBase - test for presence of Field*I'm tring to test to see if field "Contact" is in the database before I do the following:

close all
*alter table permit_x add contact char(35)*USE D:\-3(DBV-txt)\DATA\permit_x.DBF excl
repl all contact with rtrim(own_fst)+" "+own_lst for own_lst<>"SPEC "
repl all contact with trim(own_lst) for own_lst="SPEC "

Proble
*alter table permit_x add contact char(35)*If "contact" is there the prg will error out.

Bob

----------

